# Looking for trails in Tennessee near Cookeville/Livingston



## Paula G (Apr 11, 2016)

We are searching for trails to ride with pads and overnight trailer hookups for in Tennessee near Livingston or Cookeville, TN. Will need dump station and or clean heated/cooled bath house. 

Medium skill riding. Ready to ride this summer!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Jamestown has some of the best places to camp/ride. I have been to Eastfork and really enjoyed it. There is also Southfork which is federal land (several others from this section have been there). I saw a new place advertised for Jamestown also. It is becoming quite the equine community. No camping but a nice dayride loop is Granville, TN. I have been there once. Cedars of Lebanon State park has an equestrian area but I haven't been there even though it is my home town (I now live in Georgia).


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You might have a look at Catoosa Ridge.....just north of Crossville TN....not quite at Cookville, but we're able to day ride it even though we travel from the Chattanooga area.

Nice, warm, large, clean restrooms with hot showers.....electricity on site, nice stalls......pretty good trails to ride. We've camp there a couple of times a year......it's a pretty nice place all things considered.

Catoosa Ridge Stables


----------

